# Wyeast 1318 London Ale Iii



## beerbog (14/6/10)

Hi guys, just wondering, what is a good alternative to Wyeast 1318 London Ale III, using to do an English Best Special Bitter. Or any other alternatives out there. I have never played with liquid yeasts yet.

Thanks.


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

You mean a dry yeast alternative?

None in my opinion but english dry yeasts include nottingham and fermentis/dcl s04 (brewcellar english ale is the same as s04 AFAIK)


----------



## beerbog (14/6/10)

Thanks Manticle, I'm looking at trying liquid yeasts, maybe a white labs which I can get easier than Wyeast.


----------



## Pennywise (14/6/10)

Never use london ale 3 before, but I love Wyeast 1968 in any bitter


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

This chart may help

http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm

No substitute for 1318 but in my experience most english liquids work in most UK styles.


----------



## MattC (14/6/10)

Im just reading up on it at present as I too am looking at getting into liquid yeasts and am planning a special bitter. Listened to brewing network podcast today and for an English Special Bitter, Jamil Zainasheff recommends Wyeast 1968 or White Labs WLP 002. 

No experience, just recent accumulated knowledge...

Cheers


----------



## beerbog (14/6/10)

Cool, thanks guys. :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------

